

Another DreamSpark perspective: CS major who likes .Net admits he's as lonely as a young Republican - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/02/19/open-source-adobe-campus-prods-microsofts-giveaway

======
randrews
I kind of pity Microsoft here. Is it actually possible to make money writing
development tools any more? I use a lot of them and don't pay anything,
because whenever I want something that costs money, there's a free version
that's better.

Also, does that mean that at some point there will stop being development
tools, since there's no money in making them? Or is the fact that you have to
make them in order to make things people WILL buy enough to sustain that?

~~~
jamesbritt
"Is it actually possible to make money writing development tools any more? "

TextMate seems to have won the hearts and minds of many developers using Macs,
and it's not free.

~~~
ken
So to summarize third-party proprietary dev tools on the Mac:

10 years ago: Metrowerks (photo of their HQ:
[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/47/MetrowerksBuil...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/47/MetrowerksBuilding.jpg))

Today: TextMate (hi, Allan!)

------
alaskamiller
I'm a young Republican and I find myself in great company.

------
CBurns
And yet they don't have even one University in Canada listed. I guess you're
even lonelier if you're Canadian.

